# Wire Trace



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've only ever used short wire trace when fishing to tailor and usually just grab one of the pre-made ones from the tackle shop that come in packs of 3 with a snap swivel at one end and a barrel swivel at the other. these are usually about 50cm long?

With my Whitsundays trip coming up next month, and the potential of some mackeral action, I was going to get some wire traces, but not sure what to get.

i've heard about knottable wire. Is this better than the pre-made traces. Whats the advantages/disadvantages etc, and when they say 'knottable' - is it really? and what knots work best... How long is ideal for a wire trace when targeting these beasties?

Any advice will be appracei/ apprictare / appreactead ...

Well any advice will be bloody great. Ta


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

any links to the haywire twist and where do I get knottable wire from?? (do all tackle shops mainly have it?) does it come in lengths or spools??

gatesy - when doing the 2 hook rig do you just snell the top hook??

as you can see (in best Sargeant Shultz voice)........... I KNOW NOTHING..... 8)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I can have a look in Complet Angler next week if you like Dave. If they have what we need I can get enough for all of us.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

your spot on wanting to know about wire traces mate....especially on the toothies

i have used snell rigs as well as well as running a second hook off the first...both work

see this link: http://forum.aquahunters.com/index.php?topic=331.0

this seems to be good for that environment


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

i use wire a fair bit on tailor (greenbacks not choppers) and like crimping my traces generally use 60-80lb, to do a 2 hook rig buy bigger traces and crimp three bits of wire together is quite neat. I would suggest like all fishing test your knots/crimps as is heartbreaking when you dont and the fish of a lifetime drops free at the last second.


----------

